# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Drosophila melanogaster flightless?

## deric

I got some 'flightless' fruit flies from Petco by way of Timberline live pet foods.  It says flightless on the jar but some at least fly just fine.  I wanted to start a frog vivarium but now I have doubts because the last thing I need is a problem in the house.  Does anyone know if it's possible for some of these to escape the genetically modified process or however they do it.  Or is someone selling not what they claim?

----------


## Nokgr8whyte

Melanos are flightless; yet they have the ability to grow the muscles needed to fly, whereas the hydei cannot and forever remain flightless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

